#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Expansion Calculations & Loop Sizing and Requirements

## Abdel Halim Galala

Expansion Calculations & Loop Sizing (3 Pages & 0.227 MB): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Expansion Loop Requirements (4 Pages & 0.328 MB): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


.See More: Expansion Calculations & Loop Sizing and Requirements

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks galala

----------


## aan09

*Thanks a Lot*

----------


## tinku

Thanks

----------


## gilbert

good reference

----------


## rklnt79

thanks

----------


## Ghanim

Thanks Abdel Halim, baraka allah fik

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot for the hints

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks

----------


## msmmd2000

thanks alot

----------


## Paldex

Thankyou friend...

----------


## shankargee

thanq

See More: Expansion Calculations & Loop Sizing and Requirements

----------


## galant1960

hi abdel halim
thank you for this job....
I want to ask you if it's possible to help me.
I work with caesar II , but during analyze flowline underground, caesar calculate the stress and the displacements ...i'ts OK..
but for tis particular , we need to calculate upheaval buckling , because we don't no if the coverage soil ( depth and the soil model) is enought to stop the uplift resistance...
as you known , the underground pipeline can't moove free lateraly, then the axial force  push it above the ground...then we need to calculate the soil of cover , to avoid buckling...
please if you have any file or document  ...
thanks in advance

----------


## Budiana

thank you for sharing

----------


## santoxi

Many thank...very good appreciate  :Smile:

----------


## unni

thanks

----------


## soloweber

The link is dead .please i need the material.Can someone in the house upload again or send to my email is soloweber@yahoo.com

----------


## FATHI

thank you for sharing

----------


## eagle_one

thanks

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## p_alex

thanks, just what i was looking for....

----------


## pks0707

thanks

----------


## mrk

thanks for sharing....

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear Mr. Galala,



The link is dead.

Can you please upload again.

Thanks & Regards,

AmitSee More: Expansion Calculations & Loop Sizing and Requirements

----------


## masoud123

Please upload reference document for Expansion Loop Design.

----------


## mej

*Expansion Calculations and Loop sizing  LINKS*:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]






.

----------


## mej

*Expansion Calculations and Loop sizing  LINKS*:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]






.

----------


## marwanab

thanks!

----------


## Jeerapol

Thank you so much.

----------


## ilayarasan

Thanks very nice

----------

